# Watch your step



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Last night I was spraying the front yard with urea and Tnex. Well I had a little extra so I hit the backyard but it wasn't enough to finish the back so I mixed up another batch but this time it was Celsius and Tnex. Finished the backyard and went to do the area between the deck and the wood line. While walking along I happened to kick a stick that a copperhead happened to be near and he slithered away. No big deal other than the fact I don't like venomous snakes that close to the backyard where the boys and dog are.

Well as it got closer to dusk tonight I was standing on the deck looking towards the wood line just hoping I'd see the snake. Well after about the third going on the deck and looking I saw a grown copperhead moving along the edge of the wood line. I go inside grab a pistol, my boots and a shovel. By the time I made my way to the area I saw the big snake I look down and see a smaller copperhead near a pile of rocks and he managed to get in there before I could get the shovel on him. Well I happened to turn to my left and see another copperhead. He managed to dodge a 9mm round but he didn't avoid the shovel. 


Needless to say there will be a serious reckoning this week behind the house. Make sure you watch where you're walking.

Very rarely am I not in jeans and steel toe boots even in the yard. This week it will be snake boots in the backyard.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

It's postings like this that make me glad I live in a state where there aren't any venomous snakes. Well, except the highly endangered Timber Rattlesnake, which is believed to only have one nesting site remaining in all of New Hampshire.

When we see a snake in the lawn, there's no worrying that it may be a venomous one!

Stay safe down there!


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

We have a ton of rattlesnakes in our area. We just found a big skin in our flower bed. It's just a matter of time before I catch one of those suckers in the yard.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Killed another one tonight. That's makes the total seen since Friday 5 with 2 being killed.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

So either I have a nest nearby or I have an infestation.
Tonight I couldn't kill one as it was able to escape the blow from the shovel. The second one wasn't so lucky and the third one managed to hide in the rip rap when I went after him.

That makes 8 copperheads since Friday pm and 3 that are dead.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

That's alot of them for sure, crazy! Are you near agriculture or is there an abundance of rodents?

Keep up the good work

CCI shot shells in .22 may help with snuffing them out before they hit the rip rap


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Found this 32" monster at the end of my driveway. Fortunately, it was already dead. I think my wife ran over it. Lol


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

F&$k that!! No thank you!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

cbagz, ya, I'd wager you have a den somewhere nearby; can usually find them (nearly always actually) on some kind of a natural slope FACING SOUTH OR SOUTH by SOUTHWEST. I spent an inordinate amount of time collecting reptiles of all manner as a youngster and had at least a dozen aquariums turned into terrariums in our basement (my Mom was a Saint). Kinda ironic as later in life, I enjoyed an awesome career hunting two-legged snakes for good money! Doesn't have to be a "hillside" (although that helps) but def look for rocks at or just under the soil as it is the crevices they use to egress/digress the cavern below which can be any shape or size imaginable ...

I gotta tell you; I cannot remember the last time I ever recall anyone encountering that many copperheads in such a finite area and relatively small window of time. Other species (non-venomous) sure (some congregate under certain types of trees and you'd think you're in the middle of a horror movie set but, copperheads, not so much. Wow.

Guess you have neighbors or an HOA as a scattergun'd save you a lot of wear and tear in that shovel! :lol: I reload 12ga shotshells with 3/4 Oz of shot and a light powder charge and keep an old 870 on each level of our lakehouse but, funny thing is, I can go all season before seeing one.

ScottieBones, ya buddy - thatun's a keeper! 

Photo attached of a particularly large specimen I encountered Saturday night - he was heading across our drive and toward the house where we had 12 adults and 10 children and 2 dogs as guests for a 3-day party ...

Good "public service announcement" thread by the way. Not much'll ruin ones month more than a copperhead bitesting ...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This thread did remind me it's been too many years since wifey and I did a "dry run"

That is, because it is only a matter of time for my butt, we do a "fire drill" of sorts where I call her from outside and simply say, "I'm bit."

My job is to slowly make my way to driveway and her vehicle and her job is to drop whatever she is doing, grab her keys and an ice pack out of the freezer and drive me to the ER while calling ahead via 911.

The whole point of the exercise is to minimize my having to do any talking or ANYthing that will elevate my blood pressure beyond where it will already be. Not to mention the driver doing anything they wouldn't normally do; hard to quantify the value of being in a critical situation and being able to subconsciously rely upon the fact, "I've sorta been in this sitauon before, I am / we are prepared for this."

I strongly strongly urge any others yardening in snake country to do the same with family and even neighbors.

It's amazing how effectiveness goes out the window under stressful conditions and for most spouses nothing beats a snakebite on the "lose it" meter


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Well with cicada season back that means the copperheads are back. Saw this one tonight but couldn't get to him in time to dispatch him.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I thimk I already posted this (but, I frequent so many different forums I don't recall specifically); this dude (dudette?) ambled on by around 11am the first morning I was on our lakeshore working on our irrigation pump intake line …

As far as I know, just a brown banded water snake and I do believe the same one we shooed off our dock several months earlier when he was 1/3 (or less!) the size he is now!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

cbagz said:


> Well with cicada season back that means the copperheads are back. Saw this one tonight but couldn't get to him in time to dispatch him.


Holee kow - I stared at your photo so long trying to find that sucker that it reminded me to keep checking for the next time MidwayUSA or Academy has snake boots or even leggings on sale … Dang that sucker blends right in!!!!!!!!!! :?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Interesting thing is I walked out on the deck and speed him almost immediately. I called the wife out to try and find him but she couldn't until I told her where to look and then had to guide her to him.

She took that photo using her iPhone zoomed all the way in.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Rat shot in a revolver will work much better than a 9mm round. I have killed a couple rats with 22 rat shot. They also make it in 38. Good hunting!


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

falconsfan said:


> Rat shot in a revolver will work much better than a 9mm round. I have killed a couple rats with 22 rat shot. They also make it in 38. Good hunting!


I agree but I don't own any wheel guns. Now I just throw on the snake boots and go after them with a shovel or a walking stick


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Holy moly. Glad I live where There are close to zero snakes. How come so many?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Alowan said:


> Holy moly. Glad I live where There are close to zero snakes. How come so many?


Habitat mainly. Our house backs up to roughly 105 acres of undisturbed woods, we have a drainage ditch right behind the house that holds water, mosquitos and frogs, and other insects. There are enough insects and small animals that the snakes don't have to hunt that hard for food. Just the nature of where our house is and I'm an outdoorsman, so I'm always looking for snakes and seeing them more frequently than the casual homeowner.

I don't mind snakes as they have their place in the ecosystem it's just when the venomous ones get too close to the house, wife, and children that I have to do something.


----------

